

Tips for THE WIFE: Investing in Art - gabrielbutu
http://www.taryncoxthewife.com/?p=14156

======
andymoe
What kind of article is this? Pretty much everything that's wrong with the art
scene in a trite little article.

~~~
wib
For a second I thought satire. Nope.

